# AEL - Do people really use this?



## jwbryson1 (Oct 17, 2011)

My understanding is that to use AEL (locking exposure only and not focus) you must depress the AEL button and HOLD IT DOWN while you recompose the shot and take the photo.  Really?  Seems like a real pain in the a$$ to try to press the button and continue holding it down while you recompose and shoot.

Why not just check the meter, memorize it and then adjust for the same exposure?  

Do people really use this button?


----------



## Overread (Oct 17, 2011)

It works well for people predominantly using the semi auto modes such as aperture or shutter priority mode. In those modes shifting the scene would shift the metering (esp if you are using spot metering). So the AEL allows them to fast meter - hold down the button - compose and then shoot without having to add in the extra step of shifting into manual mode and adjusting the settings (which could be a downside if they then have to fast be back in one of the priority modes).


In the end though a lot of it will come down to personal shooting style, subjects and personal experiences/preferences. Some people won't ever use the button whilst others will make full use of it all the time; just as some never use anything but manual mode.

The best thing is to understand the various modes; get a little practice in using and learning when to use them and then be in a position to choose not to use them or to use them based on experience rather than being left in the situation where you don't use something because you don't know when/how to use it.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 17, 2011)

AEL is used in the auto exposure modes.  Otherwise, the camera would re-meter when you changed your composition.  You could remember the settings, but then you'd have to switch to manual mode in order to dial those settings in.  Or you could use EC, to get back to the settings you need...but if you could do that, why not just use manual mode to start with?

One reason to use AEL, would be when using a grey card.  You meter on the card, lock the exposure and then remove the card and take the shot.  Again, I'd still suggest that if you're doing that, using manual mode is a better option.

I think that the most common reason for using AEL, is as a quick & dirty way of adjusting your exposure...especially if you don't really understand how exposure works.  
For example, plenty of people don't really understand how shutter speed, aperture and ISO work together to give you your exposure....nor do they know how to change those settings on their camera.  But they know that if they point their lens at the sky, hold the AEL button, then recompose & shoot...that they will get a different photo than if they had just pointed the camera at their subject.  Also, AEL is often set by holding the shutter button down halfway.  If not on most DSLR cameras, certainly on most P&S cameras.  So it's something that comes very easy to people who don't know (or don't want to know) how to manually adjust their cameras.  

Heck, there are plenty of books etc. that teach people about exposure by telling them to how to use AEL.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Understood, Mike.  My point is that logistically it seems like a real hassle to use this button and so I have never used it before.


----------



## dots (Oct 17, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> My understanding is that to use AEL (locking exposure only and not focus) you must depress the AEL button and HOLD IT DOWN while you recompose the shot and take the photo.  Really?  Seems like a real pain in the a$$ to try to press the button and continue holding it down while you recompose and shoot.
> 
> Why not just check the meter, memorize it and then adjust for the same exposure?
> 
> Do people really use this button?



I use it all the time, aperture priority. Alternatively, I can dial in -0.7 or -1 EV..but that's more hit and miss. Landscape orientation it's easy to hold down, in combination with grip and pressing the shutter. If I use the portrait shutter-button, it's more difficult (two handed).

I don't have to 'recompose'..I know where it is, by touch (right thumb).


----------



## Derrel (Oct 17, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> My understanding is that to use AEL (locking exposure only and not focus) you must depress the AEL button and HOLD IT DOWN while you recompose the shot and take the photo.  Really?  Seems like a real pain in the a$$ to try to press the button and continue holding it down while you recompose and shoot.
> 
> Why not just check the meter, memorize it and then adjust for the same exposure?
> 
> Do people really use this button?



Your understanding of how AEL works encompasses only one method: some cameras allow the button to be pressed once, and then the exposure is locked until the button is pressed a second time.


----------



## dots (Oct 17, 2011)

I use it assigned for metering. I prefer the half-depress shutter-button for focus-lock.


----------



## clanthar (Oct 17, 2011)

I use it all the time -- used it today in fact.

On both my cameras I press the AEL button and let it go. The exposure then locks and an AEL indicator show in my viewfinder. The exposure stays locked then no mater how I re-compose until I take the photo or press AEL again to cancel. It's a very effective way to get the correct exposure quickly when I know that an unwanted (extreme light/dark) element in the scene would otherwise cause my camera meter to get the exposure wrong. I just meter an appropriate section of the scene where I know the meter will function as I intend; press AEL, re-compose and click.

Joe


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Derrel and Clanthar, that makes a lot more sense to me.  If you could "hit it and forget it" and get the shot it seems much more simple, which is good for people like me.  :lmao:


----------



## dots (Oct 17, 2011)

Keep it under your thumb - then you can revise/update the assigned value instantly, rather than needing eyes-on/press/recompose.


----------



## Tomasko (Oct 17, 2011)

Do you really have to keep that button pressed? With my Canon all it takes is one simple push and it locks instantly.


----------



## dots (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't think so. It's assignable but practical use, i like it to cancel with release of my thumb so i can reassign a value with a single, reflexive movement. It's perfectly positioned for the right thumb. In landscape orientation, I find using it, holding it for a few seconds, is no problem at all.


----------



## MTVision (Oct 17, 2011)

In manual mode you don't have to use it (auto exposure lock) correct? The way I understand it - say if your metering off the sky you change everything until you have a correct exposure for the sky. You would then set your focus on what you want to focus on and shoot. You don't have to memorize the settings or anything because once you set the ap, ss, and ISO it won't change when you point the camera at something else. It may say you have the wrong exposure but that's fine right? Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## clanthar (Oct 17, 2011)

MTVision said:


> In manual mode you don't have to use it (auto exposure lock) correct? The way I understand it - say if your metering off the sky you change everything until you have a correct exposure for the sky. You would then set your focus on what you want to focus on and shoot. You don't have to memorize the settings or anything because once you set the ap, ss, and ISO it won't change when you point the camera at something else. It may say you have the wrong exposure but that's fine right? Please correct me if I'm wrong.



You're correct. An AEL feature only makes sense if you're using the camera in one of it's auto or semi-auto modes. In full manual it wouldn't be helpful since the camera isn't going to try and set the exposure for you.

Joe


----------



## Patrice (Oct 18, 2011)

MTVision said:


> In manual mode you don't have to use it (auto exposure lock) correct? The way I understand it - say if your metering off the sky you change everything until you have a correct exposure for the sky. You would then set your focus on what you want to focus on and shoot. You don't have to memorize the settings or anything because once you set the ap, ss, and ISO it won't change when you point the camera at something else. It may say you have the wrong exposure but that's fine right? Please correct me if I'm wrong.




Somebody has been reading that book by that Peterson guy.


You're absolutely correct. If you are in manual mode (don't forget to turn auto iso off) and set your parameters to give a correct exposure based on whatever you're metering, changing what you are aiming at will not automatically change any of the settings. It's how most cameras with match needle meters were used.




edit: Joe beat me to it!


----------

